# Stories ruin sonas?



## Caribbean (Feb 24, 2016)

Just wanted to put my thoughts out there, I'm wondering if the reason I abandon fursonas so often/quickly is because I create their own stories and worlds until they're too distant from me to relate to anymore. My most memorable fursona was Deborah Lincoln, an albino cat with a ripped iris and tufted ears. To be fair she's from a long while ago, so she can't be perfect. I was attached to her for a long time, but I feel I grew disconnected because I created a story for her(at least her human form). My problem is I feel kinda.... wrong having a good character without drive or story, which I guess ultimately makes them less ME and more.... them. Anyone else lose a sona to creativity, or am I just weird?


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

I believe a fursona is meant to be you? Their drive and story is your own. Giving your fursona's a name not your own makes them not you. That might be why you find a divide.

That being said, fursona's are overrated. Having merely a character is cool.


----------



## Havas (Feb 24, 2016)

Rolling without a story is ain't hard (for me at least). Think about it, if you want your sona to be like you then there are no epic stories to tell most of the time.


----------



## Caribbean (Feb 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> I believe a fursona is meant to be you? Their drive and story is your own. Giving your fursona's a name not your own makes them not you. That might be why you find a divide.
> 
> That being said, fursona's are overrated. Having merely a character is cool.


Yeah, it's just I make lots of stories all the time so I'm just used to tossing a background onto a character. And I see what you mean, it's just nice to have some way to represent yourself in media without completely showing who you are. Plus it'd make for a good first fursuit tbh.


Havas said:


> Rolling without a story is ain't hard (for me at least). Think about it, if you want your sona to be like you then there are no epic stories to tell most of the time.


I'm a natural thinker and imagineer, so even when I try to just make myself it comes out as something slightly different. I'm making a new one now(maybe an ibex with Ulysses butterfly wings) so hopefully I can keep it as a sona.


----------



## Sforzie (Feb 24, 2016)

It's okay to have storied characters that you keep with you as part of your...er... stable? collection? of characters. They don't have to all be fursonas. A fursona is for you, I think, whether placed in the real or a fantasy world.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Feb 24, 2016)

It could also be that once created, fursonas are pretty static (have a set personality) but people change all the time. We all grow and change often not really realizing it. So it makes sense that as we become different we become less enamoured in an unchanging sona.


----------



## Astus (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know, I found that Astus was much better as a character then he was as my online persona; when I adopted him as my persona he lost all of the things that made him a great character and turned him... well into me. I still kept his startup story from his world and family but everything after that is just a blur


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> I believe a fursona is meant to be you? Their drive and story is your own. Giving your fursona's a name not your own makes them not you. That might be why you find a divide.
> 
> That being said, fursona's are overrated. Having merely a character is cool.


 
Vance Nyx is not my name and is my fursona.

For me they both are and arent me.

Everything they are in personality is me, all their physical traits are symbolic to me, and all experiences in the fictional place I put them in feel like Im living through their eyes.

My case is special and weird though, my fursona is and isnt me. I feel very much connected to him and as if he is me in anthro form...but also separate enough that we have our separate names and separate experiences (I can put him in a story or scenario that could be romantic/sexual with another persons and it wouldnt be weird to me)


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Feb 25, 2016)

My 'sonas all have stories, but if I feel like they no longer feel right I just change the story. Nothing has to be set in stone after all.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 25, 2016)

My fursona has no story lol
As to how a rocker from Cleveland could get high powered cybernetic limbs, I don't know.
I might change his occupation to industrial welder though.


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 25, 2016)

I used to do that until I just wanted my fursona to be me in every way. Their interests, personality, and all of the sort are all mine. They're pretty much me if i was a dragon.

Though sometimes I make characters that I can relate to but have their own story, if that's relevant.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Feb 26, 2016)

My fursona pretty much has no story behind it in the sense that you're using the term (though it does have a few characteristics here and there taken from me). His name was something I had already been using for a handle for over a year and a half prior, so I was already used to associating the name StrangerCoug with me. I do like creating characters and giving them stories for other things, but the characters are not meant to be replacements for my fursona. Therefore, I'm not bothered by feeling like they're not me.


----------



## Yarik (Feb 29, 2016)

Stories influence a character. So naturally "you" feel either displaced in that world or they stop feeling like you.
My furry (or creature-fan) friends usually have stories for their character(!) fursona, but they also use their sona just as representing themselves. They basically have a world-version of that character as well as a "just me as an animal person"-version. It seems to work for them.


----------



## catling (Feb 29, 2016)

funny you should say this, because my fursona only ended up being my fursona because of her story!
the story was supposed to be a more metaphorical fantasy-setting thing and only cover parts of my own life,
but the more I wrote, the more of hopes for myself I ended up writing down, and the more I used her as my icon.
people started mistaking her for my sona instead of my main character, and here I am!

we have different names, and aren't entirely the same, but she's very much the heart and soul of my creative self,
so I can't see me dropping Aria for a very long time


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 29, 2016)

Caribbean said:


> Just wanted to put my thoughts out there, I'm wondering if the reason I abandon fursonas so often/quickly is because I create their own stories and worlds until they're too distant from me to relate to anymore. My most memorable fursona was Deborah Lincoln, an albino cat with a ripped iris and tufted ears. To be fair she's from a long while ago, so she can't be perfect. I was attached to her for a long time, but I feel I grew disconnected because I created a story for her(at least her human form). My problem is I feel kinda.... wrong having a good character without drive or story, which I guess ultimately makes them less ME and more.... them. Anyone else lose a sona to creativity, or am I just weird?


For someone who has made an ungodly amount of story for their fursona, I can say I don't think that's the case. You can build as much of a story around your sona as you want and they can still be you at their core. Just base their personality and mannerisms off your own. Whenever my sona is a character in one of my stories I constantly ask myself, "what would I do in this situation?" or, "does this seem like me?" I ask my friends some times too. Guess I'm just a bit paranoid. XD This is just what I do and I hope it helps you in some way.

PS. I like your avatar. Glory to the red team. XD


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 3, 2016)

Usually when I create stories for characters I've made (especially when they're connected to me) it distances me from them, and also kills them a little bit. For me it's kind of like forcing them into my ideas to the point where they can't exist as "living", "breathing" things with minds of their own. They become paper dolls to me. (Same thing happens when I write plots for stories, so I usually just let my characters do whatever they want.) 

Because my fursonas kind of stand in for me as my representatives or avatars, they're only a bit like me. If I came up with complete explanations of their identities and who they were, they would no longer be "real" or attached to me in any useful way. Imagine, it wouldn't be possible to know every single thing about a person  (history, every like and dislike, personality twists and turns, deepest thoughts, etc.). It's not possible. So if you somehow knew all about them how could they possibly be real? X3


----------



## Owleri (Mar 4, 2016)

I think that maybe giving a fursona a story may distance them from you, but if that's the case then they may not have been so much a fursona as a character you feel an affinity with. What it really comes down to for me is that a character without a story just isn't very interesting and if a sona doesn't have one then it can be just as easy to become disconnected with it. That's why some people may move from one sona to another whether they give them a story or not, people change and either it's you or the character that will change and at some point that may mean distance is made or sometime you feel closer to them. So, if a sona is a representation of you then it's likely to change or at least that's how I view it which I guess basically means whether the fursona has a story or not there is a chance you may feel differently about it at some point c:


----------

